# What a difference a haircut makes!



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

After a miserable weekend of sleeping on the tiled kitchen floor, walking round subdued and being too hot to do anything, I decided that Tilly can't suffer with a thick fur coat through this English heat wave, so I gave her a haircut!

I loved her puppy hair all shaggy and floppy, but she didn't seem herself. I used scissors, and haven't finished with her face yet, but she doesn't look as bad s I thought she would.

Since her haircut 24 hurs ago, she has soo much more energy - mad Tilly is back! I think she's feeling happier 

No before pics, but here she is after


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

And another.....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She looks lovely!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks really good. You did an excellent job. Jake was the same way. Too hot. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks great! Love her color and she still has that cute shaggy look


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great job Lottie, she looks lovely xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely job Lottie, you won't be needing my services in the future after all!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Puppy coat is one thing - adult coat might be another!

How is Dudley enjoying his shorter fur? Has grooming been easier?

I couldn't believe what an instant difference it made to her mood - it must be like being in a suit and tie all day and finally getting your shorts and t-shirt on!

X


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

She looks lovely Lottie what a good job you have done on Tilly. I've been very very tempted to have a go and trim Gorgeous George so far have got the scissors, poor George is collecting so much grass and seeds in his coat poor love plus it's so hot. OH says that I should get him done at our groomers but she is full for quite a few weeks. He is booked in for the end of August. Did you bath Tilly first? what type of scissors did you use? Tempted?? I do cut my friends grandmas hair mmmm shall I or not???:decision:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

To be honest his trim was before the heat came so didn't notice any difference then, he is feeling the heat now, I don't know if going over with the clippers would make that much difference, but hubby is not so keen on me doing that now, think I may just scissor cut it back a little more. Grooming has been easier on his body but not much change on his legs. I never trimmed him until he had his adult coat (other than around his eyes and feet), so I don't know how different his puppy coat would have felt to cut, a lot less thick I guess.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> She looks lovely Lottie what a good job you have done on Tilly. I've been very very tempted to have a go and trim Gorgeous George so fair have got the scissors, poor George is collecting so much grass and seeds in his coat poor love plus it's so hot. OH says that I should get him done at our groomers but she is full for quite a few weeks. He is booked in for the end of August. Did you bath Tilly first? what type of scissors did you use? Tempted?? I do cut my friends grandmas hair mmmm shall I or not???:decision:


She had a bath on Sunday, but mainly to cool her down. I stood her on a table outside, so she couldn't wander off, then my OH held a frozen kong for her to lick while I snipped away! I did her all over with good grooming scissors, then went over with double thinning scissors to blend and get rid of any scissor marks. I didnt take any length off her head, just thinned it out, and i left her tail and ears alone too. I worked quickly and it probably too about 40 mins for all of it.

I found this video quite useful, even though its a labradoodle. I wasn't as thorough as this lady, and I cut Tilly shorter.

If you have cut hair before, I would go for it!

X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Didn't post the video - oops!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vWNk9G0PnrQ 

X


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

thanks Lottie think I may go for it I've got the double thinning scissors as well as the normal ones so should be ok x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice trim Miss Lottie xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great job and she doesn't look overly short at all...

Really pretty girl

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I was just thinking the same. She doesn't look too short, a nice manageable length and she obviously prefers it. Looks good :twothumbs:

I'm thinking I might really cut Roo back too (Obi has already been shorter for a while now) especially given they shaved her coat for the spay. I like the idea of going shorter for the summer and grow it longer in the autumn/winter.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

That's what I think Clare. We all strip off for summer and wrap up warm for winter - our poos should do the same!

X


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow great job! Tilly is obviously very happy with your work  x


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

What a great job you have done! I clipped Lucy this evening partly due to the weather and her spay on Friday. Well done!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

:twothumbs:well Lottie have managed to give Georges ears a trim this morning as after our off lead walk last night found lots of those sticky balls around the edge of his ears. He was'nt very keen :behindsofa:but I think over the next few day's a bit more fur will come off him each day. Just wonder how long it will take OH to notice. Phoned by groomer and she can't do him until mid August, so I thought go for it haha.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

An she looks great!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Lottierachel said:


> Didn't post the video - oops!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vWNk9G0PnrQ
> 
> X


Would have taken half the time with clippers and your longest comb atachment. then you just skim with tue scissors. she was just hacking away at the coat. and the dog hadnt been dried propperly or she woildnt have struggles so much getting the comb through. i think some breeders are making things up as the go along. i herd one groomer saying that she got a matted doodle in that was so bad it needed shaved to the skin on its first groom at 10 months. the owner asked if this ment it would all come off in one go like a sheep. the groomer agreed that was the jist of it. the owners said good thats what the breeder said would happen. the groomer propperly informed her about the dogs coat. then got an angree call from the breeder (owner must have called to talk) saying that the groomer didnt know what she was talking about. 

there is an art form in grooming and videos like this one make a mockery of it.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for that Kendal what size comb attachment do I need to use please, as one of my neighboro's who has a show cocker has offered to lend me her clippers this weekend to sort George out?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Different brads or clipper combs are different lengths, I have the whall mettle combs. Always use the longest length and work your way down till you find a length you like. If you put the comb attachment in the coat without the clipper you will she what length it will take off. 


You want to go a little shorter than you think you do as you need to remember it may look perfect when you do it, but in a week or so you will need to do it a gain to keep it manageable. So it's always better to go a little shorter and let it grow to the length you like so you get the enjoy the cut for longer.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I think it depends on what look you want to go for with your dog. I've always had a very clear picture in my mind on what I want Tilly to look like, which is why I do it myself and with scissors.

Obviously a dog being horribly matted is never the right thing, but as long as the coat is healthy and the dog looks as the owner wants them to, I don't think anyone should feel that they have to cut their dog in any specific way or using specific equipment I.e. scissors or clippers.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

JoJo or anyone out there? my friends clippers are the WAHL ones and the attachment combs are no5, no 4 and no 3 will these be ok for George?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> JoJo or anyone out there? my friends clippers are the WAHL ones and the attachment combs are no5, no 4 and no 3 will these be ok for George?


this is a good thread
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13670

also I have the wahl and on Jake i use the 2 on his body and head. You see pics of how short he is. The 4 would be like a puppy cut. 

this is another really good thread
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13009&highlight=wahl


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Give them a try Diana ... I've used Wahl before I invested more money and they were fine , start off with the 5 and if you want it shorter move down a comb or two x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Give them a try Diana ... I've used Wahl before I invested more money and they were fine , start off with the 5 and if you want it shorter move down a comb or two x


I think mine are different based on this so let me say I use 3/8" on his body. On his tummy I use the 1/8" For Willow I used the 3/4" just to take off the frizzy bits at the end.


----------

